# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Cash is king, are you prepared?

## kx250kev

Probably one of the best preparations for that "up coming" emergency is good old CASH.  3 different things triggered this thread.  

1.) I heard someone on talk radio mention that they were in New York during the blackout of 1977.  It was an electricity blackout that affected most of New York City from July 13, 1977 to July 14, 1977.  They said credit card machines didn't work, and places didn't take checks.  They said "cash was king".

2.) I was in a busy vacation destination not long ago when a blackout occured.  I think I talked about this before, but to summarize, we were eating at a restaurant, and just finishing up when the power went out for many blocks.  The restaurant couldn't take credit/check cards, and couldn't even make change because the till wouldn't open.  Patrons were not allowed to leave without paying, and confusion and kaos started to take root immediatly.  Luckily, I had enough small bills in my vehicle to cover the bill, so we were able to settle up and leave.  Also, the gas pumps weren't working, but luckily we had a full tank of gas. :Tongue Smilie: 

3.) I'm sitting here watching a show tonight called "Income Property" and the couple in this reality show had $1200 stolen from their checking acount because somebody copied their check card and made a withdrawl.  They were in major panic mode because their $2400 house payment was due soon and they wouldn't get their money back from the bank for 10 days.  :Bawling:   Obviously they had absolutly no real savings account.


Maybe others have made this point before, but please do yourself a favor and stock up on some good old fashion dead presidents.     
 :Winkiss:

----------


## hunter63

I don't go anywhere with out at least $500 in emergency cash.........stashed real good.
Going down the road, all kinds of stuff for sale, never know.

----------


## Ken

> I was in a busy vacation destination not long ago when a blackout occured. I think I talked about this before, but to summarize, we were eating at a restaurant, and just finishing up when the power went out for as far as the eye could see. The restaurant couldn't take credit/check cards, and couldn't even make change because the till wouldn't open. Patrons were not allowed to leave without paying........


Really?  My reaction would have been..........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

CASH.....Is that in AMERICA...... :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

As a matter of fact...... http://www.cashusabaltimore.com/

----------


## Ole WV Coot

AH another Dave Ramsey fan. I have been doing that for over 25yrs. If I can't buy it I save until I can. Cash gets a discount most everywhere especially small business deals. No tax, nice price cut and it's up to the seller if he wants to report it. Labor, materials etc I tell them up front I pay cash, don't need a receipt and the seller can do whatever he wishes. I don't get charged tax, delivery fees plus get a discount and I can promise you pull out a wad of cash they know you're serious and don't waste your time, best price first.

----------


## kx250kev

As a matter of fact, I picked up on a rifle that a guy was looking to sell at a local sporting goods store one day because that establishment offered $25 less than he was willing to sell it for.  Luckily I had that plus the additional $25 cash on me that day in the parking lot to scoop up that awesome deal.  On top of that he had new boxes of ammo for sale cheap.  Hmmm, I think I need to "hang out" at the local gun store again and wait for their next low offer to fall through.

----------


## crashdive123

> Probably one of the best preparations for that "up coming" emergency is good old CASH.  3 different things triggered this thread.  
> 
> 1.) I heard someone on talk radio mention that they were in New York during the blackout of 1977.  It was an electricity blackout that affected most of New York City from July 13, 1977 to July 14, 1977.  They said credit card machines didn't work, and places didn't take checks.  They said "cash was king".
> 
> 2.) I was in a busy vacation destination not long ago when a blackout occured.  I think I talked about this before, but to summarize, we were eating at a restaurant, and just finishing up when the power went out for many blocks.  The restaurant couldn't take credit/check cards, and couldn't even make change because the till wouldn't open.  Patrons were not allowed to leave without paying, and confusion and kaos started to take root immediatly.  Luckily, I had enough small bills in my vehicle to cover the bill, so we were able to settle up and leave.  Also, the gas pumps weren't working, but luckily we had a full tank of gas.
> 
> 3.) I'm sitting here watching a show tonightcalled "Income Property" and the couple in this reality show had $1200 stolen from their checking acount because somebody copied their check card and made a withdrawl.  They were in major panic mode because their $2400 house payment was due soon.   Obviously they had absolutly no savings account.
> 
> 
> Maybe others have made this point before, but, please do yourself a favor and stock up on some good old fashion dead presidents.


KX - to answer your question directly -

With widespread power outages - it is cash and carry.  One of the laws passed in the last couple of years here in Florida was that gas stations were required to have back-up generators so they could get the gas out of the ground.  Part of my emergency preps include cash (10's, 5's and 1's along with several rolls of quarters).  As to your last comment, it is very smart for everybody to live within their means and save up as they can to have 6 months of operating $$$ on hand.  Starting small - a couple of bucks here and there - it all adds up.

----------


## kx250kev

> Really?  My reaction would have been..........
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


They were blocking the exits...it probably got pretty ugly after we left. :Argue:  :3:  :saberbattle:

----------


## crashdive123

I'm not a lawyer, but wouldn't that be unlawful detention?

----------


## kx250kev

> KX - to answer your question directly -
> 
> With widespread power outages - it is cash and carry.  One of the laws passed in the last couple of years here in Florida was that gas stations were required to have back-up generators so they could get the gas out of the ground.  Part of my emergency preps include cash (10's, 5's and 1's along with several rolls of quarters).  As to your last comment, it is very smart for everybody to live within their means and save up as they can to have 6 months of operating $$$ on hand.  Starting small - a couple of bucks here and there - it all adds up.


FL has to deal with more emergencies that many other states do.  Makes sense that they are more prepared.  Yep, just bringing up the obvious regarding $$$.  6 mo. sounds like a great idea.  It is sad that many don't even have 1 extra house payment saved up.

----------


## Sourdough

> I'm not a lawyer, but wouldn't that be unlawful detention?


Not a lawyer, but real men don't do Detention....... :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Not gonna stand on any soap boxes here - I lived paycheck to paycheck for much of my life.  When I got married we just decided that we would live well within our means just in case.  After I retired from the military I had a pretty good job that payed well.  One day - "company has been sold, all employees are fired"  Saving is tough, especially when there is not a lot of money coming in.  I tried the "dollar bill" savings plan to see how it would work.  I'll start a thread explaining it so as to not hijack your thread.

----------


## kx250kev

> I'm not a lawyer, but wouldn't that be unlawful detention?


Not sure, is it legal to detain someone that hasn't paid their bill?  They wanted everyone to just wait around until the power came back on.  Who knows how long it was out.  We didn't stick around to find out.

----------


## kx250kev

> Saving is tough, especially when there is not a lot of money coming in.  I tried the "dollar bill" savings plan to see how it would work.  I'll start a thread explaining it so as to not hijack your thread.


Crashdive123, hijack at will, it all sounds relavant.   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

Always have emergency cash yet if the shtf what good do you really think cash is going to be I mean a power outage or such yes but if it really hit hard cash is about good tinder Imma thinkin

----------


## kx250kev

> Always have emergency cash yet if the shtf what good do you really think cash is going to be I mean a power outage or such yes but if it really hit hard cash is about good tinder Imma thinkin


That's true, if the economy collapses, but that is only one scenerio.  Many other possible emergencies exist in which cash is still king, so are you prepared for those too?

----------


## crashdive123

> Crashdive123, hijack at will, it all sounds relavant.


Oops.  Started a thread here.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8654

----------


## Ken

> I'm not a lawyer, but wouldn't that be unlawful detention?


Yep.  False imprisonment.  You offer to pay - they refuse to take it within a reasonable period of time, like minutes, and then tell you that you have to wait an indefinite period of time - you can leave.  Ask 'em for the check (to keep for your records) and offer to give 'em your name and address so they can bill you.  They refuse, you walk out the door.

On a similar note, one time, after waiting at a restaurant for an hour and fifteen minutes for my meal to arrive (nothing fancy and the place wasn't that busy) I told the waitress "2 more minutes and I walk out."  As I was about to leave, the manager approached and told me the meal would be out in 5 minutes and I couldn't leave because my order was being prepared.   I asked him if it would be free.  He said "no" that I would have to pay for it since I ordered it.  I laughed at him walked out.

----------


## samurai steve

Cash is always good to have on hand, but is cash king? I guess it depends on the circumstance. Syphon hose and shotgun works just as good if your s.o.l.

----------


## doug1980

I always find myself out of cash.  My checks are direct deposit, the bank I do my business with is waaaaaay back home in Indiana so i seldom use an ATM.  So no I seldom have any cash on hand.  It sucks, expecially when I want a .99 Arizona Sweet Tea and have to use my debit card.

----------


## Nykh

> As a matter of fact...... http://www.cashusabaltimore.com/


I have the displeasure of driving through that neighborhood every morning on my way to work.
But I digress.  I have noticed the local BJs have been quickly running out of safes and fire proof boxs. When I was there this past weekend not only had they devoted an entire isle to them but had a extremely large stock on hand, including 3 new styles.

----------


## Rick

Hey, Nikh. Why don't you drive over to our Introductions section and tell us a bit about yourself? 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

I always keep cash on hand in small denominations. Remember that if power is out, ATMs won't be working so you won't get it from the bank, especially if it's after hours. 

While you do need some level of credit in your life, a cash system is a good rule of thumb to live by.

----------


## nell67

> Not sure, is it legal to detain someone that hasn't paid their bill? They wanted everyone to just wait around until the power came back on. Who knows how long it was out. We didn't stick around to find out.


My oldest sisters newborn daughter required hospitalization for reflux when she was 3 weeks old,they had insurance,but of course it didn't cover everything,so they had some out of pocket to pay ,she was in the hospital for a week,and when the doctor released her,the billing department refused to let her be released until the full amount they owed was paid in full.

THe BIL came home and called his attorney,who immediately drafted papers and faxed to the hospital informing them that if they did not release her,then he would contact the prosecuter,and tey would be charged with kidnapping,she was home that same day,and they knocked a percentage off the remaining amount due on the bill.

----------


## Ken

> My oldest sisters newborn daughter required hospitalization for reflux when she was 3 weeks old,they had insurance,but of course it didn't cover everything,so they had some out of pocket to pay ,she was in the hospital for a week,and when the doctor released her,the billing department refused to let her be released until the full amount they owed was paid in full.
> 
> THe BIL came home and called his attorney,who immediately drafted papers and faxed to the hospital informing them that if they did not release her,then he would contact the prosecuter,and tey would be charged with kidnapping,she was home that same day,and they knocked a pertage off the remaining amount due on the bill.


A good "lawyer's letter" has been known to brighten up many a day!   :Innocent:

----------


## Pal334

> A good "lawyer's letter" has been known to brighten up many a day!



I have also found that a very frank and calm discussion with those type of wienies can usually shock them enough for them to get with the program. Direct eye contact is the clue.

----------


## hunter63

> Always have emergency cash yet if the shtf what good do you really think cash is going to be I mean a power outage or such yes but if it really hit hard cash is about good tinder Imma thinkin


For one thing "Greed", old habits die hard, but I am willing to bet the in a SHTF, cash will still be good, for a while.

SHTF comes in all forms, and to only prepare of a worst case senerio, doesn't seem to make much since either. Lots of small shtf every day.

I carry/will carry, stashed cash, has helped me out many times, from tows out of a ditch, to car reapirs, to "other things" I won't mention.
As well as getting many of good deal, old saying "Cash talks, BS walks"
Bought a new $6500 buck, 4 wheeler, for $4000 bucks as every one was bidding with no money.......I wrote the guy a check on the spot.

I consider cash as just enother prep, and you are correct, it may be tinder, but it doesn't burn well.

----------

